# Am I crazy wanting to move back to Colorado?



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been in UK 14-1/2 years, have a husband (who works away from home half the year) and two school-age children.

Is the grass greener on the other side in CO? It's decision time for us to decide to take a job in CO or stay put.

He'll be going from an oil rig job being away half the year to a job working 9-5ish and commuting, but home weekends.

Confused, crazy -- what do you say?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, before deciding to move back to the US after all that time in the UK, you really should read Bill Bryson's book "I'm a Stranger Here Myself" (which I think appeared in the UK as "Notes from a Large Country"). It's his account of moving back to the US after 25 years of living in the UK.

And it's significant to realize that Bryson and family are now back in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

USAgirl said:


> I've been in UK 14-1/2 years, have a husband (who works away from home half the year) and two school-age children.
> 
> Is the grass greener on the other side in CO? It's decision time for us to decide to take a job in CO or stay put.
> 
> ...


I would take stock of what I like at each place and the weight you put on each. See what is more important for you and your family. Are you and the family willing to deal with the change?

Why cann't you live closer to your husband's work so he can be home every day?

Having lived in the UK and the US, I would never ever ever move back to the UK. But only you and your family can make that decision.lane:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the 9-5 job in CO?


----------



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Theresoon,

Thanks for that. Can't move to closer to hubby's job; he works on oil rigs in the North Sea. The other option is moving to Aberdeen (neither wants to do that) so that he can work 9-5. 

Twostep,

The job in CO will be 9-5 ISH ... or so they say. Worried that my husband will not like his office job. He's only ever commuted via airplane and helicopter to work every two weeks. Not sure if he'll get into the daily grind!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

USAgirl said:


> Theresoon,
> 
> Thanks for that. Can't move to closer to hubby's job; he works on oil rigs in the North Sea. The other option is moving to Aberdeen (neither wants to do that) so that he can work 9-5.
> 
> ...


i meant once in CO


----------



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

theresoon said:


> i meant once in CO


Oh, right, living in CO, he'll be home every night/weekends, and all holidays. At the moment, it's always a gamble for Christmas and he hasn't been home once this year for all our birthdays. 

So that is two of the weights in favor of CO.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

USAgirl said:


> Oh, right, living in CO, he'll be home every night/weekends, and all holidays. At the moment, it's always a gamble for Christmas and he hasn't been home once this year for all our birthdays.
> 
> So that is two of the weights in favor of CO.


The kids would love that. he will have to decide, maybe he will like the change.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USAgirl said:


> Oh, right, living in CO, he'll be home every night/weekends, and all holidays. At the moment, it's always a gamble for Christmas and he hasn't been home once this year for all our birthdays.
> 
> So that is two of the weights in favor of CO.


Been there done that for 20 years. You are looking at three seperate issues:
a) you getting reaclimated to life in the US
b) you learning to live together as an (almost) normal family
c) he dealing with a totally different work/life scenario

B was the toughest for us after years of occasionally sharing cat and wash machine during "honey moons". Good luck to you!


----------



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks
C is my worry. The "honeymoons" are great it's the "going away" that's tough.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Not that I can contribute much to your situation, but I love living in Colorado, just see the little photo above for me. Will be in China for work next January and finished up three years in Dubai, but nothing close to 14 years out of the country.

Can I ask if you have spent any time back in the States since leaving for the UK?


----------



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Not that I can contribute much to your situation, but I love living in Colorado, just see the little photo above for me. Will be in China for work next January and finished up three years in Dubai, but nothing close to 14 years out of the country.
> 
> Can I ask if you have spent any time back in the States since leaving for the UK?


Hi there, I lived in Aspen for 6 years and loved the life style (that's how I met my husband). We have a condo in Vail and family in Denver so we go back once a year for a 3 weeks whirlwind of visiting and skiing so it only gives me snapshot of life back in the States. 

I'm basing my wish to move back on what I remember in Aspen and what I see and do for the 3 weeks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

USAgirl said:


> Hi there, I lived in Aspen for 6 years and loved the life style (that's how I met my husband). We have a condo in Vail and family in Denver so we go back once a year for a 3 weeks whirlwind of visiting and skiing so it only gives me snapshot of life back in the States.
> 
> I'm basing my wish to move back on what I remember in Aspen and what I see and do for the 3 weeks.


Be real careful about that. You probably ought to be thinking about the move back to the US in terms of moving on to a new "foreign country." The US has changed tremendously in the last 10 - 15 years. If you're expecting it to be like it was when you last lived there, you're going to be very disappointed.

Not said to dissuade you, but just to help you realize what you are getting yourself into. You've changed, the US has changed. There were be adjustments to make, just like when you first came to live in the UK. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nolausa (Dec 9, 2010)

I have lived in the U.K. for the past 13 years with a 18 month break in in OZ. My husband and I have been thinking about moving back to the US, so we went back for a holiday. Completly sorted us, we do need a change but not the US we are off to Switzerland. The US has changed you have changed it isn't going to be all great.


----------



## USAgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks to you all for the replies.

I have come to the conclusion that I want my husband home on a daily/weekend basis, regardless of whether it's in UK or US, and the only job opening for him, at the moment, is the US. So it's family that's priority not location.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

USAgirl said:


> Thanks to you all for the replies.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I want my husband home on a daily/weekend basis, regardless of whether it's in UK or US, and the only job opening for him, at the moment, is the US. So it's family that's priority not location.


Good Luck! Keep us posted.


----------

